# Plaque From A Friend In India



## Harkiran Kaur (May 22, 2014)

WJKK WJKF,

This was handmade by a friend in Kashmir, carved in solid walnut... since I have been expressing my desire to do Amrit soon, he decided on his own to make this for me! It looks amazing in person! This friend is the one who is planning it for me... Amrit I mean... during my trip this Sept. 

Though I do have the translation of the inscription, I was wondering if it was from a shabad that someone could point me to where it's from? 

You can see the inscription better in the first pic, but the second pic shows the finish better... how well it looks as a finished piece! It's amazing and I am so thankful to him! I never asked for anything like this, so I am humbled by his generosity! 

It's being put on my wall soon!


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (May 22, 2014)

Oh no... can someone fix the post please?  It always does this to me!  The pic overlaps the text!


----------



## aristotle (May 22, 2014)

Akasha said:


> Oh no... can someone fix the post please?  It always does this to me!  The pic overlaps the text!



You can resize the pics to 300 px width, keeping the aspect ratio. It wont overlap the text then.


----------



## aristotle (May 22, 2014)

The plaque reads "Pivhu Paahul Khandedhaar, Hoye Janam Suhela" (_ Consume the Ambroisal Nectar sourced from the Khanda, so that your earthly existence shall be facilitated _)

It appears in a Vaar often erroneously attributed to Bhai Gurdas as his 41st Vaar, rejected by all major compilers and scholars of Bhai Gurdas' poetry.  

We have a discussion regarding the same here at SPN: www.sikhphilosophy.net/literature/41769-vaaran-bhai-gurdas.html


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (May 22, 2014)

So are you saying the inscription is false or fake?


----------



## aristotle (May 22, 2014)

Akasha said:


> So are you saying the inscription is false or fake?



The inscription is neither from Guru Granth Sahib, nor authored by Bhai Gurdas (as is the common belief). It is simply a piece of poetry from a Vaar written by an Anonymous writer who probably lived in the Misls period.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (May 22, 2014)

aristotle said:


> The inscription is neither from Guru Granth Sahib, nor authored by Bhai Gurdas (as is the common belief). It is simply a piece of poetry from a Vaar written by an Anonymous writer who probably lived in the Misls period.



But the sentiment is genuine no?


----------



## aristotle (May 22, 2014)

Akasha said:


> But the sentiment is genuine no?



Your friend made this beautiful artwork for you, I can only appreciate that. The Tuk is quite popular, and he probably may not have even read the Vaar. It is a beautiful piece of Kashmiri craftsmanship, I must say.


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 22, 2014)

Akasha said:


> But the sentiment is genuine no?



I understand you're being cautious, but I wouldn't worry about it.  It's a nice piece of poetry and reminds you of something very important.

Even if someone was intentionally attempting to deceive you by wrapping his or her subterfuge in their messages to you about the Creator, as long as your heart is pure and your desire for knowing God is genuine, the Truth will prevail.  It always has, and it always will.  So have no fear.

The story of Bhagat Dhanna Ji and the wily pandit is very apt.

AoG


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 22, 2014)

The verse concludes with..Waho waho Gobind Singh..Aapeh Gur Chela....
Prasie be to Guru Gobind Singh..Guru and Follower ( at the same time)..reference to Guur Ji initiating the PANJ and then being initiated by the Five in return.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 22, 2014)

Akasha said:


> But the sentiment is genuine no?




YES..definitely..the sentiment is Genuine.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (May 22, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> I understand you're being cautious, but I wouldn't worry about it.  It's a nice piece of poetry and reminds you of something very important.
> 
> Even if someone was intentionally attempting to deceive you by wrapping his or her subterfuge in their messages to you about the Creator, as long as your heart is pure and your desire for knowing God is genuine, the Truth will prevail.  It always has, and it always will.  So have no fear.
> 
> ...



He would never deceive me... he is a good friend.  And he made this especially because I have been asking him about doing Amrit when I come there this Sept.  He said my enthusiasm spurred his creativity to make me something... he never told me what it was so I didn't know until I opened the package today. He also designed a folding gutka reel / stand also made of walnut wood and sent me one of those as well.


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 27, 2014)

Akasha said:


> He would never deceive me... he is a good friend.  And he made this especially because I have been asking him about doing Amrit when I come there this Sept.  He said my enthusiasm spurred his creativity to make me something... he never told me what it was so I didn't know until I opened the package today. He also designed a folding gutka reel / stand also made of walnut wood and sent me one of those as well.



I meant in terms of the author of the writing on the plaque.

AoG


----------

